# Extract from the First Chapter of the Book



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

There was man in a grass skirt riding on another horse, a poison dwarf, an army of Petit Gods old enough to be my Dad, two pretty girls walking hand in hand, and the Priest flogging the girl on a bicycle. The Greeks had something to say just how proud you can be walking around the streets and holding up the traffic. The promoter lives in a big house, and leads the parade down to the pond in his horse drawn chariot. The Watch is on duty. The chariot is on the wrong side of the bridge by Honeyman's Hole with Gaylord Falcon. Nobody ever won a revolution with a fancy dress party. When the wind is blowing from the east, you can smell the gas factory. 

I whispered.
"Actually, I am feeling rather melancholic today," I explained. 
She shied away. I expect she thought I was an alcoholic. 
I opened up my wallet and she moved closer.

All sorts of transactions are undertaken in public houses. In a good pub, is where you find the recommended plumber, electrician and jobbing builder. Or somebody to print the wedding invitations and fix the computer. 

I mean you get all sorts, the petrolheads talking about their cars, the criminal bears playing hide and seek with the cops, the electric horsemen drinking out of the skulls of their latest victims, the catwoman let out of the bag. Jingleballicks offered to pay for a round of drinks, but it was after time had been called. The Watch were quelling the disturbance in the apartment block called Beirut.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Creatively weirdtastic


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

is it wrong that I voted based solely on the word "cobblers" being present?


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, you are guilty of wronghood, be ashamed


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Research (adapted for the book):

Location:
In the seventeenth century it took Samuel Pepys to say the the public house 
is the heart of ole England. Three hundred years later, the very heart of 
England is being ripped apart by the Corporation Horseman. Pubs are being 
rationalised, commercialized and turned into absurd charactures of the real 
thing. But the eccentricity of the British character still lives on from the 
last millennium, located in a forgotten watering hole .....

then I got distracted.

More on:

MySpace.com Blogs - Andy MySpace Blog

if this My Space link works.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

The trouble is my imagination runs away with itself and I have to tone it down to make it readable:

The Sore Dragon: Chapter Two Plot (First Draft)

http://soredragon.blogspot.com/2008/09/chapter-three-notes.html


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I voted for everything simply because i could.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

It's terrible unreadable gibberish that is not of the award winning variety. I had no idea what the fuck I was reading or what the hell was supposed to be going on exactly. It reads like bad poetry. 

You asked and I answered.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

CHAwklet said:


> It's terrible unreadable gibberish that is not of the award winning variety. I had no idea what the fuck I was reading or what the hell was supposed to be going on exactly. It reads like bad poetry.
> 
> You asked and I answered.


tell us how you _really_ feel...


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Perseus said:


> The trouble is my imagination runs away with itself and I have to tone it down to make it readable:


Me too :crazy:



Surreal Breakfast said:


> The doctor (doctor??? hm...) lived in a house near the hospital of a/L' where he gained objects and ideas for a factory of tons of robots. Not if neither the robot of the factory (the hotel of vein) is useful where neither that the person of a/L was so a traitor of continuation for 20 years. And alone the idea of a/L' did more so than the friend is done with them (together alot with this, many people saw that the life [the life] values, the years and the different factory and is said to a true work). The house near the hospital of a/L' was removed to the place of a/L' did thus to be true to that the doctor from a/L was infact falsehood. The truth before the robot that the noble one (one) that those were HAPPY that they found out before the opportunity that the ruins of reason of a/L' were that the robots would create universal devastation.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*What sort of Dog are you?*



CHAwklet said:


> It's terrible unreadable gibberish that is not of the award winning variety. I had no idea what the fuck I was reading or what the hell was supposed to be going on exactly. It reads like bad poetry.
> 
> You asked and I answered.


Awaiting your Master's instructions:


It appears that you are an ISTJ type.

Correction: I see that you are a baby Hawk INTJ. Intuition 6 or 7/12. 

Cue: the text could be seen as a description of Gay Pride (especially the Greek bit and the fancy dress party). It was picked up from transcription verbal reports and composed. Other bits were invented from literature. I rearranged their faces and gave them all another name.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Perseus said:


> Awaiting your Master's instructions:
> 
> 
> It appears that you are an ISTJ type.
> ...


I never would have gotten that that was supposed to be about Gay Pride. It's not clear at all. The style reminds me of Glamorama by Bret Easton Ellis. I took a peek in that book and it's also entirely unreadable. It's very dry and stale.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

When you put the cursor over the word Gay you get homosexual. Gaiety, poofter. Fay, fairy. .

*gay* | e | _a., adv., & n._ ME. *[*(O)Fr. _gai_, of unkn. origin.*]* *A *_adj._ *1 *Full of, disposed to, or indicating joy and mirth; light-hearted, carefree. ME. *b *Airy, offhand, casual. L18. *2 *Given to pleasure; freq. _euphem._, dissolute, immoral. LME. *b *Leading an immoral life; _spec._ engaging in prostitution. _slang_. E19. *3 *Good, excellent, fine. Now chiefly _dial._ LME. *b *Of a woman: beautiful, charming, debonair. Long _arch. & poet._ LME. *c *In good health, well. _dial._ M19. *4 *Showy, brilliant, brightly coloured. Also, brightly decorated _with_. LME. *b *Finely or showily dressed. Now _rare_. LME. *c *Superficially attractive; (of reasoning etc.) specious, plausible. LME-L18. *5 *Of a quantity or amount: considerable, reasonable, fair. (Cf. GEY _a._) Chiefly _Sc._ L18. *6 *Of an animal: lively, spirited, alert. E19. *b *Of a (dog's) tail: carried high or erect. E20. *7 *(Of a person, sometimes _spec._ a man) homosexual; of or pertaining to homosexuals; (of a place etc.) intended for or frequented by homosexuals. Chiefly _colloq._ M20.
*1 *J. RHYS The music was gay but the words were sad. M. MOORCOCK This event lifted my spirits and I became quite gay. *b *O. SITWELL A gay, insouciant race of extroverts. *2 *W. COWPER Silent and chaste she steals along, far from the world's gay busy throng. *3 *M. TWAIN My business and your Law practice ought to make a pretty gay team. *4 *E. PEACOCK Their costumes were gay with ribbons. *b *SHAKES. _Oth._ Never lack'd gold, and yet went never gay. *6 *B. VESEY-FITZGERALD This terrier should impress with his fearless and gay disposition. *7 *D. LODGE They thought Philip was gay because he had taken Charles Boon into his apartment.
_Special collocations & phrases_: *gay cat* _US slang_ _(a)_a hobo who accepts occasional work; _(b)_a young tramp, _esp._ one in company with an older man. *gay dog* a man given to revelling or self-indulgence. *gay deceiver* _(a)_a deceitful rake; _(b)_in _pl._ (_slang_), shaped pads for increasing the apparent size of the female breasts. _gay Greek_: see GREEK _n._ 5. *Gay Lib*, *Gay Liberation* (the advocacy of) the liberation of homosexuals from social stigma and discrimination. *gay plague* _colloq._ (sometimes considered _offensive_) Aids (so called because first identified amongst homosexuals). *get gay* _US slang_ act in an impertinent or overfamiliar way. *the gay science* *[*Prov. _gai saber_*]* the art of poetry.
*B *_adv._ *1 *Merrily, joyously; brightly, showily. Now chiefly with pres. and pa. pples, as _gay-chirping_, _gay-painted_, etc. _arch. & poet._ LME. *2 *Very, considerably, somewhat. (Cf. GEY _adv._) _Sc. & dial._ L17.
*1 *J. THOMSON Those gay-spent, festive nights. *2 *SIR W. SCOTT I ken I'm gay thick in the head.
*C *_n._ *1 *Anything bright or showy; an ornament, a child's toy. Now _dial._ LME. *b *_fig._ A trifle, a childish amusement. L16-L17. *2 *A picture, esp. in a book. Also, a picture-book. Now _dial._ M17. *3 *A homosexual; sometimes _spec._ a male homosexual. Chiefly _colloq._ M20.*gaydom* _n._ (chiefly _colloq._) the realm or world of homosexuals L20.

*gay* | e | _v._ L16. *[*f. the adj.*]* *1 *_v.t._ Make gay or pleasant, embellish, brighten _up_. L16. *2 *_v.i._ Be gay; play. _obs._ exc. _dial._ M17. 
*1 *_News Chronicle_ The charming effect of houses gayed up with these flower-filled boxes.


----------

